# Fight the ban



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Has there been any group out there that has been able to fight the ban? I know even the legions in Toronto can't smoke in their own bars.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I think there are people around that...defy the ban with questionable legality, but so far as I know it hasn't been brought to court and challenged. 

That being said, some of the people I know at university here figure that it wouldn't hold up to a Charter challenge. 

As well, there are probably ways to get around it, such as, if a cigar bar or w/e is hooked onto a house, could claim it as private property or something...


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

In Allegheny county (Pittsburgh, PA) bars that were open before the ban managed to get an exception. As far as challenging a ban in court goes, nobody's tried it that I'm aware of.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Bars/smoke friendly locations have gone to court in some cases...as far as the only one can think of off the top of my head as to the courts siding with the Barkeep, for lack of the real term, is here in Vegas. Casa Fuente takes Clark County to court every now and again and so far has won every battle, that I know of...


----------

